# Frozen Anna and Elsa topsy-turvy dolls - K



## didough (May 30, 2011)

http://knittedtoybox.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/anna-frozen-flip-doll.html

http://knittedtoybox.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/elsa-frozen-flip-doll.html


----------



## theknittinglady (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you so much. My Granddaughter will love it. She is obsessed with Frozen! (like every other little girl on this planet!)


----------



## saftshe (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you soooooo much! My almost 5 year old granddaughter will love them!


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness, those are just great! I'm going to admit...I'm a little addicted to frozen as well  I can't help it!


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you so much for those "Frozen" patterns!! I will put them on my list of things to knit. Am not going to tell my 4 little Grand-Daughters or they will want them right now!!


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you so much for those "Frozen" patterns!! I will put them on my list of things to knit. Am not going to tell my 4 little Grand-Daughters or they will want them right now!!


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

These are so adorable!! Thank you so much for the link!!!


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you very much. This is what I have been searching for!


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

very cute little "Topsy-Turvy" doll but I don`t know what is meant by a "frozen" doll. Please tell me. Thanks


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you so much :thumbup:


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks. I have a 25 year old Frozen fan who would get a kick out of this for Christmas.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Thank you my grand daughters love the film Frozen and will love the dolls.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute pattern to add to the to do list..maybe when the wave of animal knitting passes..!xo


----------



## Nanie (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks so much.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Love the 2 for one deal. Sweet dolls. Thanks.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Although I have never seen "frozen", my 2 grandsons think it is great. Glad they also like soccer and baseball!!


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you so much. My granddaughter will love these dolls!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

my daughter is 49 and she loves these flip flop dolls, so thanks for the links.


----------

